# Old Western hydralic/electric plow won't RAISE?!?!



## bernard

Hi,
I have an old pick-up with an old western hydralic/electric plow. I have had a number of problems with this but have gotten by until now. It seems as if the plow will not raise regardless of what I do. The weight of the plow allows it to lower. The plow won't turn either direction as well. 
I can here the motor of the plow although it does not have any effect. I have attempted to thaw it out a number of times, with a torch and then with electric magnetic heaters, no dice. Its a nice day today in upstate NY and I have been fooling around with it all day.
I have attempted to move the ram manually and add hydralic fluid. The electric motor sounds as if it is working although its straining.

Please, if you have any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated as I cannot plow my 3/4 mile snowy driveway. Thanks!


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*....*

Sounds like the pump is shot.


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*motor*

You may want to check the motor also maybe a bushing broke off and is binding the motor so it sounds like it is working but is really not.
Take the top cap off the motor and look in to see whats going on as someone pushes the joystick.other than that i'd says it's a pump gone bad.
Good luck on it.
Brent.


----------



## Garagekeeper

If this is a cable operated unit, have you checked to see if the lift cable is still attached inside to the lever on the power unit?
If the lift cable is broken and is in the lower or drop position you wouldn't have any plow operation as the fluid will return to the tank.
You need to remove both of the side covers and check the cables to see if you have movement to the levers while someone moves your controller up down and left and right.
As others have said you still could have an icing problem or a clogged filter, pull the motor and drain out the reservoir, you will be able to see the filter on the pump which can be cleaned in place using brake parts cleaner or the like.
Pump could be going but you need to check a few things out before throwing parts at it.

 John.................


----------



## bernard

*western plow*

thanks for the help. Spent most of the day checking things out and thought I had it but something is still wrong. I took motor off and checked it it works fine or at least spins good. While motor was off I filled the resovour I think under the motor. As soon as I did and turned the truck on and tried to lift the ram it shot out nice. Then I coundn't get it down to hook the plow chain up to it without opening the vent and letting pressure off and losing fluid. Onece I got it down and hooked up chain it would,nt raise the plow. Now i'm not sure if the resouvoir is low again or not. I took off side panels for the controls and they were both attached.?? Got any ideas


----------



## bernard

wickedcarpenter said:


> You may want to check the motor also maybe a bushing broke off and is binding the motor so it sounds like it is working but is really not.
> Take the top cap off the motor and look in to see whats going on as someone pushes the joystick.other than that i'd says it's a pump gone bad.
> Good luck on it.
> Brent.


checked out motor. seems to run and turn ok. filled resovour and ram shot out when I pushed joy stick to lift. coudn't get it down without venting and losing more fluid got it down , chain on and now it won't raise plow???


----------



## wickedcarpenter

*...*

The cables need to be adjusted if you can not get the lift arm to lower as it takes no power to lower it.(if joy stick is in lower position and your pushing down on it that is) Is the ground wire tight?


----------

